# Sex-choice Birth



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello there,

Do you know how to Sex-choice Birth ?
I have had breeding many times, and I got 300 fry.
But male was only 4. 
Is there something good tips ?

And if male and female in in same tank, female betta has a lot of incubation behavior fast ?
This means, I heard male has some male hormone. And female has something reaction of male hormone.

Thank you,


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

You can't control the number of males and females in your spawn.But i heard you can adjust the temperatures to increase the number of males/females when the are still in the egg.
The males may produce a kind of hormone that makes the female more likely to be in a breeding mood and will breed with that male.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Fabian said:


> You can't control the number of males and females in your spawn.But i heard you can adjust the temperatures to increase the number of males/females when the are still in the egg.
> The males may produce a kind of hormone that makes the female more likely to be in a breeding mood and will breed with that male.


Uh, I see I can't control... I just wonder can I do that or not. Maybe it's high temperatures to increase the number, right ?
The males has hormone. I just heard that, and I want to know it true.

Thank you for your answer !


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I know the temp. thing works with reptiles and bird eggs,but never heard about it with fish eggs. We should find out, that would be cool if we could.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

eatmice2010 said:


> I know the temp. thing works with reptiles and bird eggs,but never heard about it with fish eggs. We should find out, that would be cool if we could.


OKay, I search about the temp.
It's good information for us.

Thank you !


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

There are a few myths on this:
1. Age - sex will lean towards the younger (4-5 months). Older female tend to produce more females.
2. Temp - more male in higher temp. More female in lower. 
3. The first 3 spawn (female) after which she will produce more female.

I rely on myth 2 and 3.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

indjo said:


> There are a few myths on this:
> 1. Age - sex will lean towards the younger (4-5 months). Older female tend to produce more females.
> 2. Temp - more male in higher temp. More female in lower.
> 3. The first 3 spawn (female) after which she will produce more female.
> ...


Oh, Thank you so much !
It's really great information !
If I breading next time, I will hight temp! 

Thank you very much !


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

indjo said:


> There are a few myths on this:
> 1. Age - sex will lean towards the younger (4-5 months). Older female tend to produce more females.
> 2. Temp - more male in higher temp. More female in lower.
> 3. The first 3 spawn (female) after which she will produce more female.
> ...


I want to know how much is high and lower temp values ?

Thank you,


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

i just look over wat every 1 just said n i know 1 think for a fact that work temp is wat make the % of males or females last summer well where i live it summer every day  but the high temp give me more males that females i had 2 spawns of all meaning 100% male spawn 2 times some other spawns had 70/30% my spawn time was from late june till october plus that storm season here in the carribean so we have high temp at that time, the out side temp was mostly 30-32 at that time so over night u had some temp of 27-28c yea hot is hell at night


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

chardzard said:


> i just look over wat every 1 just said n i know 1 think for a fact that work temp is wat make the % of males or females last summer well where i live it summer every day  but the high temp give me more males that females i had 2 spawns of all meaning 100% male spawn 2 times some other spawns had 70/30% my spawn time was from late june till october plus that storm season here in the carribean so we have high temp at that time, the out side temp was mostly 30-32 at that time so over night u had some temp of 27-28c yea hot is hell at night


Oh, my God ! 100% male ! 70/30% is great !
I guess the temp is really important !

Thank you so much for sharing a good information !


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

ur wellcome that is summer time + i breed my bettas out doors with is good for groth but too much heat will kill ur spawns ok keep that in mind


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Where I'm at low is 25-26C and high is 28-29C. On exceptionally hot days water gets to 30C and the ones under direct sun may reach 31C. 

To compare experiences, I've never had 100% of one sex. My best is only 90% - first time female during hot season = 90% male. This is my highest percentage of males and I don't always produce this percentage. Fourth time (or more) female during the wet season = 90% female (also my highest for female result). Most often I get a 70-30% male-female during hot season and vise versa during cold season. But the more I breed the female, the less males I get, regardless of temp. (4th time or more female during hot season = around 50-70% females).


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

ok that is wat happen to me last year all fish were first time spawns then i respawn them 4 weeks after that so the fish i spawn just before Xmas i'm waiting to see wat % of girls i get right now the hight temp is about 28 with a low of 23-25 at nights but i have read on a site that u can try older females to younger males to get a hight% of males n do it with older males to younger females to get ""% of females but i have never try it couse when i have older females they look like monsters to me lol but i have change how i use to breed bettas so i can try n see later wat happens, so indjo i have some ideas i'll share with u so i do some breeding soon i'll keep ya posted


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

chardzard said:


> ur wellcome that is summer time + i breed my bettas out doors with is good for groth but too much heat will kill ur spawns ok keep that in mind


Ok, I keep in mind.

Thank you !


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

indjo said:


> Where I'm at low is 25-26C and high is 28-29C. On exceptionally hot days water gets to 30C and the ones under direct sun may reach 31C.
> 
> To compare experiences, I've never had 100% of one sex. My best is only 90% - first time female during hot season = 90% male. This is my highest percentage of males and I don't always produce this percentage. Fourth time (or more) female during the wet season = 90% female (also my highest for female result). Most often I get a 70-30% male-female during hot season and vise versa during cold season. But the more I breed the female, the less males I get, regardless of temp. (4th time or more female during hot season = around 50-70% females).


Wow ! That fantastic parsentage ! I guess I am in Japan, and many may friends worry about this. Maybe our temp. is reall low. That's why I have many female. I like female, but I would like to have male too.

Thank you for your informations !


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

chardzard said:


> ok that is wat happen to me last year all fish were first time spawns then i respawn them 4 weeks after that so the fish i spawn just before Xmas i'm waiting to see wat % of girls i get right now the hight temp is about 28 with a low of 23-25 at nights but i have read on a site that u can try older females to younger males to get a hight% of males n do it with older males to younger females to get ""% of females but i have never try it couse when i have older females they look like monsters to me lol but i have change how i use to breed bettas so i can try n see later wat happens, so indjo i have some ideas i'll share with u so i do some breeding soon i'll keep ya posted


Oh, you did breeding last year. I am glad to waiting for your report.

Yes, I did post abotu my older female thread. But I gave up her. When I was in younger male and older famele in my tank. They're fighting, and older female won. Younger male seems fin-rot.

Thank you !


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyway, do you know female hormone ?
And male has influence for it ?


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

norico said:


> Anyway, do you know female hormone ?
> And male has influence for it ?


 no i did not know that part but it make me wonder now , in my steel blue spawn the biggest fish were females now they were in a much cooler part of my yard that spawn all so is part marble so wat i notice was the first marble is female she was the biggest at the time then the other 2 show to be females too so that may be my only spawn where the females have a higher % i keep track of all spawn from june 2010


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

chardzard said:


> no i did not know that part but it make me wonder now , in my steel blue spawn the biggest fish were females now they were in a much cooler part of my yard that spawn all so is part marble so wat i notice was the first marble is female she was the biggest at the time then the other 2 show to be females too so that may be my only spawn where the females have a higher % i keep track of all spawn from june 2010


Okay, thank you so much !
I see, anyway, how many fry do you have now ?

Thanks,


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

have 4 spawn from december 7-8 weeks now hopeing for a lot of girls from them, now my big girls r fat with eggs but some r not ready as yet they just got very large so i have to fix them a food to boost them doing water changeing in a few hours at witch time i chose the pairs for spawning it should be 10+ pairs so i post the pic's of each pair n get the guys input on them


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

chardzard said:


> have 4 spawn from december 7-8 weeks now hopeing for a lot of girls from them, now my big girls r fat with eggs but some r not ready as yet they just got very large so i have to fix them a food to boost them doing water changeing in a few hours at witch time i chose the pairs for spawning it should be 10+ pairs so i post the pic's of each pair n get the guys input on them


Okay, I am waiting for your pics !

Thank you for share !


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

check a fish i posted call wat would you call this


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

chardzard said:


> check a fish i posted call wat would you call this


Take a time.

So, I just want to ask you.
Is Ph something important for breeding ?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

chardzard said:


> so indjo i have some ideas i'll share with u so i do some breeding soon i'll keep ya posted


Looking forward to it. Thank you.

Norico: You can use heaters to keep temp stable and high during cold weather.

I usually keep females in small jars so they won't grow that big. That way I can breed her to a young male, if I have to.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

i never check for PH when breeding mmmmmm i guest wat i tend to do my Ph is all way good my only problem is algae groth by i'm out doors all that light grow it like crazy ,oh did not get to take any new pic's today spend the hold day clean every thing my gf help me out too so i get you all some pic of some fish i want to pair up some i'm not sure if they r right pair


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

chardzard said:


> i never check for PH when breeding mmmmmm i guest wat i tend to do my Ph is all way good my only problem is algae groth by i'm out doors all that light grow it like crazy ,oh did not get to take any new pic's today spend the hold day clean every thing my gf help me out too so i get you all some pic of some fish i want to pair up some i'm not sure if they r right pair


I see, thank you.
Do you have any tips for breeding ?
Have you eber breeding father and daughter ?
Or brothers and sisters ?

Thank you !


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

They will adapt to pH. It's better to have higher but stable pH than have it fluctuate. My pH ranges around 8. If you're worried, add Indian Almond Leaves to lower pH. . . . not sure how to raise it though.

Inbreeding is often needed to get certain traits fixed into our line. Breeding father to daughter is easier than mother to son because of size. This is why I keep females in small jars. Breeding siblings is the easiest.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

indjo said:


> They will adapt to pH. It's better to have higher but stable pH than have it fluctuate. My pH ranges around 8. If you're worried, add Indian Almond Leaves to lower pH. . . . not sure how to raise it though.
> 
> Inbreeding is often needed to get certain traits fixed into our line. Breeding father to daughter is easier than mother to son because of size. This is why I keep females in small jars. Breeding siblings is the easiest.


I just surprised I never heard PH 8. My water is PH7 and I use IAL.

I see size is important for them. My older female is not breeding with younger male. I did siblings once.

So, are you use well water ? Do you use conditioner ?


Thank you,


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

I am just curios, when hight temp. is good for female betta ? Before they have spawn ? Or breeding times ? Or become fry ?

Thank you !


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

norico said:


> I am just curios, when hight temp. is good for female betta ? Before they have spawn ? Or breeding times ? Or become fry ?
> 
> Thank you !


A cooler water change can induce breeding behavior (it mimics the beginning of the monsoon season), so start off with cool water and then slowly (over the course of a few days) bring the temp up to the desired degree before you release the female to spawn. Then keep the temp high throughout spawning and afterward. This works well for me anyway :-D

I always use conditioner, and here the tap water from the sink is very good so I use that, but many people also use well water and that is fine too in most cases.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

babystarz said:


> A cooler water change can induce breeding behavior (it mimics the beginning of the monsoon season), so start off with cool water and then slowly (over the course of a few days) bring the temp up to the desired degree before you release the female to spawn. Then keep the temp high throughout spawning and afterward. This works well for me anyway :-D
> 
> I always use conditioner, and here the tap water from the sink is very good so I use that, but many people also use well water and that is fine too in most cases.


Oh, I got it ! I'll do that before breeding. 
Thank you so much for informaition !

I see many people use well water. I just relief.

Thank you very much !


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

norico said:


> I just surprised I never heard PH 8. My water is PH7 and I use IAL.
> 
> I see size is important for them. My older female is not breeding with younger male. I did siblings once.
> 
> ...


Your water is ideal.

I use tap or rain water, both range around 8. My well water contains too much metals (deadly). I don't use any conditioner nor testers other than pH tester (None seems to work). I used to filter what ever water I used for at least 24 hours. But now I only age it. For breeding, I age the water for about 4 weeks.

I agree with babystar - keep water warm during breeding and fry raising. After 2-3 weeks you could lower temp (if you want). Ideal is about 28C or 82F


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

indjo said:


> Your water is ideal.
> 
> I use tap or rain water, both range around 8. My well water contains too much metals (deadly). I don't use any conditioner nor testers other than pH tester (None seems to work). I used to filter what ever water I used for at least 24 hours. But now I only age it. For breeding, I age the water for about 4 weeks.
> 
> I agree with babystar - keep water warm during breeding and fry raising. After 2-3 weeks you could lower temp (if you want). Ideal is about 28C or 82F


Oh, thank you very much !
I just relief what you said. 

And I have to keep water warm now and then.
Right now, here is so cold, and my tank is about 
26C. I guess I will breeding Spring or early Summer.

Thank you !


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

I told my friend I learned this thread.
My friend worried about that. Because she breeding last year, and she was looking forward to have male. But she didn't find. She has all female. Her tank was around 30C. What do you think ?

Thanks,


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The problem with breeding bettas is that most fry won't make it. A fully grown female could lay up to 1300 eggs (maybe more) but an average of only 300 will survive to adult. So, which sex/gene survived? This is also a problem when determining color/form out come. 

How old was the male/female? what was the temp when they hatched to the first week. How many times had the female been spawned. 

I don't know any other reason why she had all females at high temp.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

indjo said:


> The problem with breeding bettas is that most fry won't make it. A fully grown female could lay up to 1300 eggs (maybe more) but an average of only 300 will survive to adult. So, which sex/gene survived? This is also a problem when determining color/form out come.
> 
> How old was the male/female? what was the temp when they hatched to the first week. How many times had the female been spawned.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I heard about that. I guess female is strong than male. That's why female survived, right ?


I am not sure exactly. The male is one year oldl, and female is 4 or 5 month. She always keep 30C. The female is first time. 

Thank you,


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

wow a first time female at 30c ?? i have never seen that happen before after 5-6 spawns maybe but not on first unless the water is too warm witch is close to hot , i1 thing i forgot to add was i have trees in my back yard that add good shade for hot very hot days but do the revirse on not so hot days i'll keep full notes from here on , right now i'm trying to get all the females nice n fat with out makeing them sick i can grow males in no time but geting the girls plump i'm a bit slow with some of them


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

chardzard said:


> wow a first time female at 30c ?? i have never seen that happen before after 5-6 spawns maybe but not on first unless the water is too warm witch is close to hot , i1 thing i forgot to add was i have trees in my back yard that add good shade for hot very hot days but do the revirse on not so hot days i'll keep full notes from here on , right now i'm trying to get all the females nice n fat with out makeing them sick i can grow males in no time but geting the girls plump i'm a bit slow with some of them


Let's see, we are so cold in Japan. That's why she have 30C temp. Outside is cold, average 10C now.
I asked my friend, she heard around 30C temp. is good for breeding and high persentege of male. I warn her later.
How's fry ? I hope they're good !

Thanks a lot !


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

ok wow i think the lowest we ever got was 14c a few years a go or was it 20 not sure right now but it was great for night fishing on the beach  but was cold is hell any ways i have set up 14 pairs of bettas to breed all of them r first timers sorry i did not take any pic's before i set up so if all the girls r ok in a few hours n have spawn i'll make some notes from there wish me some luck guys


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I have my tank set at 84-86.. so will see how many males I get from the eggs that are in there now. 

Personally, the warmer the better for me.. set up a breeding tank last night, let them together at 11 this morning, by 6pm they were done breeding (male was a virgin). Supposed to storm tomorrow.. and I have a ton of humidity in the tank and lots of water droplets falling into the tupperware container I had them breeding in. So lots of heat in the tank - hope it fools them and I get lots of male fry  

Next time I may consider raising the temp to 88 and see how they do.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

chardzard said:


> ok wow i think the lowest we ever got was 14c a few years a go or was it 20 not sure right now but it was great for night fishing on the beach  but was cold is hell any ways i have set up 14 pairs of bettas to breed all of them r first timers sorry i did not take any pic's before i set up so if all the girls r ok in a few hours n have spawn i'll make some notes from there wish me some luck guys


Hi again,
Thank you for your information !Wow, you are 14 pairs ! Is that HM ? Are you sale for shop ?
I want to know what are you feeding ?

I hope you have good boys and girls !

Keep in touch !


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

hi ok first some bad news only 2 of my 14 pairs have spawn 1 of was yellow grizzle DeltaT male to yellow rose the other pair is dark yellow DeltaT male to green dragon HM female she show signs of MG right now we r geting a bit of cool air so most of the bettas dont like it so cool it kind of chill i had to run some ick treatment as well , about the shop i would have to get an export permit n put some stuff in place to safe guard the health of the fish at all times , why i say this ? this is wat i tell every one who buy my fish "I dont buy junk so i wont sell u junk" in other words i wont sell any one wat i dont buy so give me some time n i keep ya up on wat i'm doing here


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

An interesting article about this topic.

http://www.tfhmagazine.com/details/...le-or-female-gender-determination-in-fish.htm


----------

